# Profiles missing



## msmack (Jun 5, 2018)

I have upgraded to Lightroom version 7.3.2.    The only profiles I got with the download were Basic, Modern and Vintage.  How come I didn't get Landscape or any others?

Merrill


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2018)

You mean 7.3.1? There is no 7.3.2 unless I missed an announcement.

Many of the profiles are raw-specific, so they will  appear or not appear depending on the selected image, e.g. a jpeg file will have a reduced set of profiles (none of the Adobe Raw profiles and no Camera Matching profiles). Make sure you have selected a raw file and check again, though even some raw files don't have supporting raw profiles.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 5, 2018)

And some may be camera specific, either created by yourself or by the maker.


----------



## msmack (Jun 5, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> You mean 7.3.1? There is no 7.3.2 unless I missed an announcement.
> 
> Many of the profiles are raw-specific, so they will  appear or not appear depending on the selected image, e.g. a jpeg file will have a reduced set of profiles (none of the Adobe Raw profiles and no Camera Matching profiles). Make sure you have selected a raw file and check again, though even some raw files don't have supporting raw profiles.



You hit the nail on the head.  I had been looking at JPG images while accessing the Profiles.  Lesson learned. Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2018)

No worries, glad it was easily solved. One of the "problems" with the new profile system is that it has brought the profiles much more into prominence than they were in the old Camera Calibration panel. It was easily overlooked in the old location that the only profile for a jpeg was "Embedded", i.e. no camera matching profiles existed as they are raw and camera-specific.


----------

